# Unregenerate Federal Union



## SlaveofChrist (Feb 28, 2019)

Here is a question from a reformed baptist friend of mind. "What is the nature of Christ's federal union to unregenerate children in the Covenant of Grace?" "Is there any sense in which someone could be in the Covenant of Works and the Covenant of Grace at the same time?"


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 28, 2019)

There are two ways of relating to the Covenant of Grace: administrative and substantive. This distinction is true in every covenant-age, past and present; and only dissolves in the eschaton.

Naturally, if you do not believe (as most Baptists do not) that the New Covenant has a "visible administration," i.e. a human administration beyond the Holy Spirit's, then this distinction makes no sense.

What is the relation of a covenant-child to the Covenant of Grace in a Presbyterian understanding? He is definitely related, by birth (per the unredacted stipulations of inclusion promulgated to Abraham) in an externally, visibly, ecclesiastical administration. He is hopefully related, by election of grace to the substance of the covenant, a matter that is perfectly known only to God. The substance is his (to whom it belongs) effectually when it is appropriated by personal faith.

If the person baptized is not one of God's elect, then he will finally reject that external administration--if not in this life, then on Judgment Day; the Lord will also reject him saying, "I never knew you."

Yet, while in this life, and while he remains a part of the visible covenant (the church) the reprobate--as we read the warnings of Hebrews, has "enlightenment," "tastes the heavenly gift," and becomes "partaker of the Holy Spirit;" and futher "tastes the good word of God and the powers of the age to come" (6:4-5). He has "drunk the rain," but borne thorns instead of useful herbs, vv7-8. He was endowed with "knowledge of the truth," but extinguished it as best he could (10:26); he showed contempt for the blood of the covenant that sanctified him, insulting the Spirit of grace (v29).

Thus far in real but only outward forms, went this person's claim to (federal) union with Christ, and no further. If one denies that such union is "real," meaning "legitimate" in any sense, then it makes no sense to think his baptism was anything at all; certainly it hardly forms a basis for condemnation. Under those terms, it is mistaken and meaningless signifying nothing.

But if the sign is a *real* sign, and constitutes a certain kind of claim on citizenship rights and privileges and duties; then to repudiate it plainly or subtly is frankly treason and indifferent despite, along the lines of Esau's. This understanding should be united to an apprehension of the real advantages of the providentially placed child who grows up being taught the Faith that he should never minimize or reject; but wholeheartedly embrace from his childhood.

Everyone in the world is, by virtue of natural descent from our first parents, under the obligations of the Covenant of Works; unless one has found the substance of the Covenant of Grace. The benefits of the external administration of the Covenant of Grace places a covenant child (even before his obvious expressions of personal faith) within the "sphere" of the blessed covenant. But until faith, he must necessarily labor under the consequences of the curse of the first covenant, bound to obey for acceptance what he cannot accomplish.

So, in that sense anyone (old or young) who is in the church, and does not have the substance of the Covenant of Grace, lives only for a time and only in this life under the administration of that covenant; and is actually bound to the substance and penalty of the Covenant of Works.

Reactions: Like 7 | Edifying 2


----------



## JTB.SDG (Mar 2, 2019)

SlaveofChrist said:


> Here is a question from a reformed baptist friend of mind. "What is the nature of Christ's federal union to unregenerate children in the Covenant of Grace?" "Is there any sense in which someone could be in the Covenant of Works and the Covenant of Grace at the same time?"


If your friend really wants to know, tell him to go read _The Marrow of Modern Divinity_. If he still has questions after that he can ask in a more educated way

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Poimen (Mar 2, 2019)

The nature of Christ's federal union to the unregenerate (regardless of age) in the Covenant of Grace is nothing insofar as Christ, as federal head, only represents the elect. The unregenerate, irrespective of their relationship to the church and the communion of the saints (both of which have an outward aspect - see WCF 25 & 26.2), cannot have any other federal head than Adam until such time they are bound to Christ by faith. 

The nature of Christ's relationship to the unregenerate (of any age) participating in the outward aspects of the Covenant of Grace (LC, Q&A 166 "within the covenant") is like that of Lord and citizen of the realm. They are under his authority as the master and builder of the household of God (Matthew 25:42 compared to Hebrews 3:3ff.) and as the king of the kingdom, answerable to the demands of his gospel (Hebrews 4:2), his laws (1 John 2:4) and subject to his final judgment (Matthew 7:15-23).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 2, 2019)

SlaveofChrist said:


> "Is there any sense in which someone could be in the Covenant of Works and the Covenant of Grace at the same time?"



This has possibly already been answered above; in short, the unregenerate infant who has the sign on their flesh is in the internal side of the C of W's and the external side of the C of G.


In James Fishers Catechism, he writes:

Q. 23. If both covenants, of grace and works, were exhibited on Mount Sinai, were not the Israelites, in that case, under both these covenants at one and the same time?


They could not be under both covenants in the same respects, at the same time; and therefore they must be considered either as believers or unbelievers, both as to their outward church state and inward soul frame.


24. In what respects were the believing Israelites, in the Sinaitic transaction, under both covenants?


They were internally and really under the covenant of grace, as all believers are, Rom. 6:14, and only externally, under the above awful display of the covenant of works, as it was subordinate and subservient to that of grace, in pointing out the necessity of the Surety-righteousness, Gal. 3:24.


25. In what respects were unbelievers among them, under these two covenants of works and grace?


They were only externally, and by profession, in respect of their visible church state, under the covenant of grace, Rom. 9:4; but internally, and really, in respect of the state of their souls, before the Lord, they were under the covenant of works, chap. 4:14, 15.[2]


----------

